# 18 piano libraries compared



## Akarin (Jun 16, 2018)

An audio comparison of 18 different piano libraries.

I used the exact same 30 seconds MIDI track (copy-pasted in Cubase).

I also turned off the instrument reverbs and used QL Spaces, NY Piano Hall preset, 3.7s instead.




Native Instruments - The Giant: default
Native Instruments - The Giant: emotional
Native Instruments - The Giant: hard and tough
Native Instruments - Una Corda: pure
Native Instruments - Una Corda: cotton
Native Instruments - Una Corda: felt
Native Instruments - The Gentleman: default
Cinematic Samples - Cinematic Studio Piano: default
Orchestral Tools - Metropolis Ark I - Drake: default
Kirk Hunter Studios: Virtuoso Ensembles - Piano: default
Native Instruments - Kontakt Factory - Concert Grand: default
Native Instruments - Kontakt Factory - August Foerster Grand: default
Steinberg - HALion Sonic Yamaha S90ES: default
Steinberg - HALion Sonic SR Live Grand Piano: default
Christian Henson (_Spitfire Audio_): Model A: finger
Production Voices - Estate Grand Piano: default
Production Voices - Death Piano: real init
Production Voices - Studio Grand LE: default
Production Voices - Production Grand 2 Silver: default
Spitfire Audio - LABS Soft Piano: default
EastWest / Quantum Leap - Bösendorfer: default
EastWest / Quantum Leap - Yamaha: default


----------



## Vardaro (Jun 16, 2018)

Great idea!

But no Sampletek Black Grand or PMI Empereror!


----------



## Akarin (Jun 16, 2018)

Vardaro said:


> Great idea!
> 
> But no Sampletek Black Grand or PMI Empereror!



I don't have them


----------



## Levitanus (Jun 16, 2018)

Bechstein Digital, and there no need for other grand)


----------



## Akarin (Jun 16, 2018)

Levitanus said:


> Bechstein Digital, and there no need for other grand)



It sounds awesome indeed. I think I'll get it.


----------



## chasmanian (Jun 16, 2018)

"Bechstein Digital, and there no need for other grand)"

would you please possibly say some more about why you say that?
I have a friend who super loves it too. I was hoping they would have a sale some time. but, no sale so far.


----------



## re-peat (Jun 16, 2018)

Akarin said:


> I think I'll get it.


.
Maybe wait until they update it. (Assuming they do, that is.) In its current state, this virtual piano is struggling with a few serious problems (but, yeah, sounding very good whenever those problems don't surface).

_


----------



## Levitanus (Jun 16, 2018)

chasmanian said:


> some more about why you say that?


The things are simple: it's just a real grand. At feeling, at the sound, at the response, at the mix. Other are real only at one dimension.


----------



## chasmanian (Jun 16, 2018)

ahhhh.
thank you very much to both of you for taking the time to reply.
I am most appreciative.


----------



## RiffWraith (Jun 16, 2018)

Send me the .mid file, and I will render an HZ Piano vers. I have Spaces; just tell me what level you had the send at.

jeff at jeffreyhayat com

Cheers.


----------



## kimarnesen (Jun 16, 2018)

I could try to make one with VSL Synchron Yamaha and 8Dio Studio Piano.


----------



## SBK (Jun 16, 2018)

You sure have lots of pianos! Must be hard to choose one? :D :D Nice video!


----------



## tmhuud (Jun 16, 2018)

you sold me on the gentleman.


----------



## Fleer (Jun 16, 2018)

Levitanus said:


> The things are simple: it's just a real grand. At feeling, at the sound, at the response, at the mix. Other are real only at one dimension.


Absolutely.
Bechstein Digital is one of the very best sampled grands around. And she allows for some very deep sound design. They already updated her once and added a light version for free (if you have the main one).


----------



## Akarin (Jun 17, 2018)

Thanks to those who proposed to render more demos. Here is the MIDI file: https://www.dropbox.com/s/sbx2dh3sbq90tdr/piano comparison.zip?dl=0

Reverb is used as a send effect. QL Spaces, NY Piano Hall, TS 3.7s as -6dB. I then normalized each demo at -1dB. No EQ, no compression.

Post your renders here or PM them to me. Once I have enough, I'll make a 2nd video, crediting you.


----------



## ChristianM (Jun 17, 2018)

re-peat said:


> .
> Maybe wait until they update it. (Assuming they do, that is.) In its current state, this virtual piano is struggling with a few serious problems (but, yeah, sounding very good whenever those problems don't surface).
> 
> _



You have v1.1 now…


----------



## al_net77 (Jun 17, 2018)

Akarin said:


> Thanks to those who proposed to render more demos. Here is the MIDI file: https://www.dropbox.com/s/sbx2dh3sbq90tdr/piano comparison.zip?dl=0
> 
> Reverb is used as a send effect. QL Spaces, NY Piano Hall, TS 3.7s as -6dB. I then normalized each demo at -1dB. No EQ, no compression.
> 
> Post your renders here or PM them to me. Once I have enough, I'll make a 2nd video, crediting you.



Mp3 or wavs?


----------



## Akarin (Jun 17, 2018)

al_net77 said:


> Mp3 or wavs?



WAV, 44KHz, 16 bit.

Also, the tempo is 120 BPM, 4/4.

EDIT: Tempo is 120 BPM, not 110.


----------



## al_net77 (Jun 17, 2018)

Mmmm... with 110 in S1 plays slowly, seems correct 120...


----------



## Akarin (Jun 17, 2018)

al_net77 said:


> Mmmm... with 110 in S1 plays slowly, seems correct 120...



True! Corrected.


----------



## SBK (Jun 17, 2018)

Production Grand is very nice too!


----------



## kimarnesen (Jun 17, 2018)

Do you mind taking a screenshot of the reverb send just to be sure?


----------



## Akarin (Jun 17, 2018)

kimarnesen said:


> Do you mind taking a screenshot of the reverb send just to be sure?



Not on my music machine at the moment, but there's a screenshot right at the beginning of the video. Thanks!


----------



## Akarin (Jun 17, 2018)

SBK said:


> Production Grand is very nice too!



It's my favorite grand so far.


----------



## kimarnesen (Jun 17, 2018)

Akarin said:


> Not on my music machine at the moment, but there's a screenshot right at the beginning of the video. Thanks!



Perfect.


----------



## Akarin (Jun 17, 2018)

And thanks to all who sent me new piano renders so far. Some of those sound really fantastic... ...and I may need to break the bank.

Will make part 2 of the video during the week!

Keep 'em coming. Especially if someone has Emotional Piano.


----------



## Scamper (Jun 17, 2018)

Can I send you the tracks without reverb, since I don't have QL Spaces?
I could provide Piano in Blue, Spitfire Felt Piano and Fluffy MyPiano.


----------



## R. Soul (Jun 17, 2018)

I would love to hear how Woodchester piano and Pianoteq compares if someone's got them.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jun 17, 2018)

I've got Emotional Piano and the new Embertone Steinway, so I'll send those.


----------



## Pantonal (Jun 17, 2018)

What, no Garritan CFX nor Ravencroft 275?


----------



## Akarin (Jun 17, 2018)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> I've got Emotional Piano and the new Embertone Steinway, so I'll send those.



Someone already sent the new Embertone  ...but happy to get the Emotional Piano version!


----------



## Akarin (Jun 17, 2018)

Pantonal said:


> What, no Garritan CFX nor Ravencroft 275?



Just got them from other members. Will add them!


----------



## Akarin (Jun 17, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> I would love to hear how Woodchester piano and Pianoteq compares if someone's got them.



I received them earlier too!


----------



## Akarin (Jun 17, 2018)

Scamper said:


> Can I send you the tracks without reverb, since I don't have QL Spaces?
> I could provide Piano in Blue, Spitfire Felt Piano and Fluffy MyPiano.



Sure. I'll add the reverb myself. I have the first two ones, but not Fluffy.


----------



## RiffWraith (Jun 17, 2018)

Here is the HZ Piano. #2 is at a higher velocity; I thought it would be interesting to compare. I will tell you - I do not like this normalization stuff. 

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/hzpno-01-mp3.14028/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/hzpno-02-mp3.14029/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## DavidY (Jun 17, 2018)

If you're doing it again... at 9:10 it says "Spitfire Audio" in the video as the seller of "Production Grand 2 Silver", which I think might be wrong / something to fix second time around?


----------



## SBK (Jun 17, 2018)

8Dio The New 1928 Steinway Piano (no processing other than RC-48 Random Hall reverb)

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/piano-midi-mp3.14031/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## tav.one (Jun 17, 2018)

Please add NI Maverick & Grandeur as well, I can send it if you want.


----------



## SBK (Jun 17, 2018)

NI Maverick Default settings
[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/ni-maverick-mp3.14033/][/AUDIOPLUS]

and NI Grandeur Default settings

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/ni-grandeur-mp3.14032/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## AllanH (Jun 17, 2018)

@Akarin: Are willing to share the Cubase file?

I have the CFX and few other pianos I could run through.


----------



## Scamper (Jun 17, 2018)

Akarin said:


> Sure. I'll add the reverb myself. I have the first two ones, but not Fluffy.


Ok, here's Fluffy MyPiano then.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/e14fp4ktjs6oz36/Piano_Fluffy_MyPiano.wav?dl=0


----------



## kimarnesen (Jun 17, 2018)

I don't really understand this normalize thing. When I normalize to -1db it starts clipping a lot.


----------



## al_net77 (Jun 17, 2018)

How do you normalize?


----------



## RiffWraith (Jun 17, 2018)

kimarnesen said:


> I don't really understand this normalize thing. When I normalize to -1db it starts clipping a lot.




When you did the op, was the Kontakt instr., the instrument ch, or the m.fader clipping?



al_net77 said:


> How do you normalize?



Varies from seq to seq. Under the edit menu? R-click on the event?


----------



## al_net77 (Jun 17, 2018)

RiffWraith said:


> When you did the op, was the Kontakt instr., the instrument ch, or the m.fader clipping?
> 
> 
> 
> Varies from seq to seq. Under the edit menu? R-click on the event?



I put the question in the wrong way, I know how to normalize but I was asking to kimarnesen his procedure to help to avoid clipping...


----------



## kimarnesen (Jun 18, 2018)

RiffWraith said:


> When you did the op, was the Kontakt instr., the instrument ch, or the m.fader clipping?
> 
> 
> 
> Varies from seq to seq. Under the edit menu? R-click on the event?



It was me doing things in the wrong order, so no problem now 

I'm sending you, @Akarin the 8Dio 1990 Studio Piano, Production Voices' Death Piano, ProjectSam's Orchestral Essentials 2 piano, Spitfire Orchestral Grand, Woodchester Piano and VSL Synchron Yamaha CFX.


----------



## HardyP (Jun 18, 2018)

Orangetree Samples Rosewood Grand (Harp+Hammers 50/50)
Soundiron Emotional Piano Master
Soundiron Emotional Piano Soft

@Akarin : Can you specify, what patches and mic positions have been used for the Eastwest Pianos? If you want, I can render also the other ones. BTW, I´d suggest to set the sustain pedal to zero (it´s on 1 atm) in the MIDI file...


----------



## HardyP (Jun 18, 2018)

Akarin said:


> Reverb is used as a send effect. QL Spaces, NY Piano Hall, TS 3.7s as -6dB. I then normalized each demo at -1dB. No EQ, no compression.


hm, did you dial the "dry" knob in Spaces down to zero, or did you use the preset "as it is"?


----------



## Damyst.lab (Jul 31, 2018)

imperfectsamples and those one from keyspace are really good too ...


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jul 31, 2018)

Pianoteq 6 serves me well.


----------



## Leon Portelance (Jul 31, 2018)

Wavesfactory Mercury?


----------



## Akarin (Aug 1, 2018)

I still have to make the 2nd part with all the pianos you guys sent me. Have had a lot of work these past weeks (not that I'm complaining!) but it's still in progress, I didn't forget


----------



## Will Blackburn (Jun 13, 2019)

Akarin said:


> I still have to make the 2nd part with all the pianos you guys sent me. Have had a lot of work these past weeks (not that I'm complaining!) but it's still in progress, I didn't forget



Did you do the second part Akarin ?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jun 13, 2019)

This was a great comparison thread. I'm actually surprised, my favourites are NI Giant and The Gentlemen. This gives me a good excuse to upgrade to K12.


----------



## Akarin (Jun 14, 2019)

Will Blackburn said:


> Did you do the second part Akarin ?



Hey. Nope. Will do a completely new one. I acquired quite some pianos since


----------



## Gerard.K (Jun 14, 2019)

Thank you!


----------

